# problems with 3 series?



## paulg (Oct 5, 2003)

Strongly considering a 325 or 330 and keep bumping into BMW mechanics from dealerships (won't say from which dealer as i don't want to get anyone in touble) who tell me the 3 series cars are plagued with electrical problems and assorted glitches. Another mechanic who does trannies said the same thing and said I should get a 530 instead.

- Consumer Report's customers give the 3 series cars a low reliability rating - They also (to their credit) love the ride.

I poked around the Ulcer department forum (now cryptically renamed). Saw references to electric SNAFU(s) but not that many posts. 

Is there truth to all this or is it bad press and rumors?

Are there other problems beyond electrical issues?


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

You didn't mention the year. Some years are rated better than others by Con. Rep's. Try Edmonds.com !!
I think you'll find 3 series a VERY reliable car. Like ALL cars the year will play a part in reliability scores. Try to think long term. BMW: enjoyment, pride, ride, and resale. 
Did I mention resale?!!!!!!
Quality Automobiles, look at all the classics still running around!
Good luck,
Mel


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I think the build quality of the E39 (previous 5er) was significantly better than the E46 (current 3er), but I don't know that the same could be said about the E60 (new 5er). Build quality aside, it's rarely a good idea to buy any vehicle in its first year of production IMHO. So if you're considering the new 5, it may be wise to hold off until the 2005s are available.

FWIW I haven't had any problems with my '02 330ci other than the sticky pedal issue, and from what I have heard/read, E46s seem to be pretty reliable overall. 

You might want to do a search here for 'reliability' - it has been discussed several times at length. 

Good luck!

--SONET


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mine has been trouble free so far (knock on wood :eeps: )

but then it's only about a year old so... :dunno:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I just bought a 2001 e46 5 months ago and so far, nothing is wrong with it (knock on wood). The only warranty repair was the rattle on the rear speaker deck, which is a common problem (fixed under warranty/TSB). I am satified with the quality so far (and I am a Honda guy!).

Maybe it's because of the low mileage (14,500 as of now), but I really don't expect anything goes wrong for a while (since traditionally, on a new car, most problems are surfaced within the first 2 years).



MWeaver said:


> ...Try Edmonds.com...


It's Edmunds.com


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

paulg said:


> Strongly considering a 325 or 330 and keep bumping into BMW mechanics from dealerships (won't say from which dealer as i don't want to get anyone in touble) who tell me the 3 series cars are plagued with electrical problems and assorted glitches. Another mechanic who does trannies said the same thing and said I should get a 530 instead.
> 
> - Consumer Report's customers give the 3 series cars a low reliability rating - They also (to their credit) love the ride.
> 
> ...


Hmm.

The problem with taking complaint posts at face value - no matter how worthy - is that you don't see the whole picture. To see the whole picture, you would also have to read a post every day from every owner who doesn't have a problem. "Hi, me again, um, everything fine today!"

Of course people tend not to post when they've not have anything to post about. So divide the number of posts you see about a particular problem by the number of owners on this board multiplied by the same number of days during spanning your problem search.

The mechanic then telling you to get a 5 (a new one?) instead sounds like sour grapes and/or an attempt to make a higher margin.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

my list of problems is quite long.  :violent:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

paulg said:


> Strongly considering a 325 or 330 and keep bumping into BMW mechanics from dealerships (won't say from which dealer as i don't want to get anyone in touble) who tell me the 3 series cars are plagued with electrical problems and assorted glitches. Another mechanic who does trannies said the same thing and said I should get a 530 instead.


As with any other car manufacturer, some customers will have problem-free cars, the average will have a couple minor problems, and a very few customers will have horrible problems (consider the JD Power Vehicle Dependability Index study, where the most reliable car in the study had 159 problems per 100 cars). A new model release (such as this year's 5-series) is likely to have more problems than a model which has been in production for several years.

I think I can safely say that I was one of the people with cars that had horrible problems when new, but the dealer got it all straightened out and the car has been problem-free after the first month or so (I've now had it for 15 months / 11,000 miles).

It is important to have dealers that can correct any problems that come up, and in a timely manner. My dealer has always offered to see my car right away (same day) if there is a problem, though they have a 2 week or so lead time for regular service appointments. And they've always offered a loaner if the car was coming in for a problem (again, even if it was a same-day visit).



> - Consumer Report's customers give the 3 series cars a low reliability rating - They also (to their credit) love the ride.


CR is rather schizophrenic about their ratings. For example, from the 2004 Buying Guide, they first rate the BMW 3-series as 2 out of 5 (5 is best) for "Predicted Reliability" and 5 out of 5 for "Depreciation" (page 172) but then on the detailed relaibility records, 2002 the 3-series gets 5 out of 5 in 11 categories and 4 out of 5 in the other 3, and still gets a "average overall reliability" check. While the 1995 3-series gets 5 out of 5 in only 2 categories, 4 out of 5 in 5 categories, 3 out of 5 in 4 categories, and 2 out of 5 in 3 categories, yet gets a "better than average overall reliability" (page 206).



> I poked around the Ulcer department forum (now cryptically renamed). Saw references to electric SNAFU(s) but not that many posts.


"Vatkens" is the current BMW persona that posts information and tracks customer complaints in the forums. A previous persona that you may hear about from time to time was "Ginger". I believe these personas are actually multiple people who monitor the boards. The Ulcer Department was renamed to Vatkens' Heroes after Vatkens was banned from another board for posting that the BMW touch-up paint (long requested by many members, but unavailable due to a government-mandated labeling snafu) was available. Strange but true...



> Is there truth to all this or is it bad press and rumors?


There have been issues with certain build dates. BMW has (in my opinion) handled these pretty well - for example, the electrical problem which caused dead batteries in some cars was addressed by a firmware update, and anybody who had a battery that went bad because of it received a replacement battery. Of course, when it is your car that's in the shop, it is hard to be objective - as I said, my car spent most of its time in the shop for the first month or so, but they got everything fixed and I'm now quite happy with it.



> Are there other problems beyond electrical issues?


That's a rather broad question. Any car from any manufacturer could exhibit pretty much any problem. A better question to ask is "are there any common problems that are widely reported?". I don't know of any in cars rolling off the line now. Since I've had my car (again, 15 months) things that I've seen multiple reports of include:

o speaker rattles (there are several service bulletins for this, so I'd expect the fixes to be phased into new production by now).

o Steptronic (automatic transmission) "clunk" - fixed by a software upgrade, and phased into production more than 6 months ago.

o Dead battery - fixed by software upgrade a few months ago.

o Inaccurate gas gauge readings - seems to be related to the stuff they put in California gas corroding the gauge senders. I'm not sure of the current status of this as I'm not in CA.

o M3 engine problem - fixed by proactive engine rebuild, and the affected date range (and then some) got the warranty on the affected engine parts extended to 100,000 miles.


----------



## 3stheshznit (Dec 23, 2003)

i have a 330ci and mine has 80,000 miles on it and i havent had alot of problems well i had a problem for the first time last week i was sittin in the car and it was running and all of a sudden the low battery light came on not to mention i had just purchased a optima battery for 200 for the car two days before and the car just shut off and the sh........ wouldnt start for one whole day. i tried to jump it that didnt help. so the next day it started i took it to the shop and when i tried to show them the problem the sh........... kept starting and since then which it was two weeks ago i havent had a problem with it since. (weird i know) long drawn out story, till this day i still dont know what was wrong i think it was a computer glitch. but if this has happen to anyone dont forget to mention what the problem was just in case it happens to me again. by the way i know where you can buy a extended warranty for 885 bucks 2year or 24,000 miles if your under 100,000 miles, that for those of you that are afraid of running into problems. i have the warranty now and like i said i have 80,000 miles so it will last me till i hit 24,000 miles or 2years which by then i will have sold it and bought a new one. if you need more details on it let me know ill tell you were to go to get it.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Mine has been trouble free so far (knock on wood :eeps: )
> 
> but then it's only about a year old so... :dunno:


:thumbup: same here


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

paulg said:


> Strongly considering a 325 or 330 and keep bumping into BMW mechanics from dealerships (won't say from which dealer as i don't want to get anyone in touble) who tell me the 3 series cars are plagued with electrical problems and assorted glitches. Another mechanic who does trannies said the same thing and said I should get a 530 instead.
> 
> - Consumer Report's customers give the 3 series cars a low reliability rating - They also (to their credit) love the ride.
> 
> ...


Well, I dunno about 3er but my '99 MBZ was in the shop more often per month of ownership than our '98 Chrysler Town and Country Minivan. Both of them were very nice cars (when not in the shop).

Currently have a 330i (3 months old) and a Honda Odyssey (4 years old); knock on wood no problems with either one...ws


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

yeah there are electrical problems(3 for me that left the car undrivable before hitting the 6kmi mark) but it has a warranty('03) and my dealership supplied a loaner so it wasnt too bad. they are nice cars but dont fool yourself to believe there wont be problems. depends what you are willing to put up with.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

My 2003 330i at 1 yr and 10,000 miles has been trouble free . . . only warranty item I had fixed was a rattle in the passengers seat

My previous 2001 330Ci had very few problems as well . . .
1) Door lock actuator had to be replaced
2) Door seal replaced 3 times


These cars usually have a minor problems just like any other car, maybe a rattle here and there but will rarely leave you stranded.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

8600 miles and no problems at all except for a few developing rattles. 99% of can only be felt as I go over a road imperfection.

Perfect otherwise.


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

For the record, consumer reports in the last month or so updated information based on its 2003 reliability survey and now rates the 3-series as 'average.' they once again recommend the 3-series.


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

On the magazine reliability ratings: a lot of magazines do their grading on a curve, in order to make things useful for their readers -- the dropping reliability ratings for current BMWs may reflect BMWs staying the same while other cars get more reliable. If you're looking for the most reliable car on the market, you may want to look at some of the cars with higher scores, but it's still useful to keep in mind that past high scores might mean "competitors used to have lower reliability and have improved" rather than "BMW reliability has dropped".

That said, I have had a bunch of problems with my 2003 E46 over the last 13 months. The most serious one was an inaccurate gas gauge that showed just under 1/4 tank when it was empty. Aside from that, I've had:


Crackling speakers (even when the radio is turned off). Took multiple trips to get fixed.
Mirror vanity light that turned on when mirror shutter was fully closed.
The little spring gadget for popping open the fuel door would not lock in the "in" position, so my fuel door was ajar.
Interior cover to moonroof got off its tracks somehow and would not slide smoothly.
Second press of "unlock" button on keyless entry sometimes doesn't open the other three doors (dealer cannot reproduce, so not fixed).
Running really roughly one morning, worked fine the next. Flaky ignition coil replaced.

And there's the common complaint about the way the HVAC system allows smelly mold to grow.

My dealership (since you're local: Claridge's in Fremont) has been great about fixing all of these under warranty (except for the keyless entry, which they can't reproduce; and the A/C smell, which they cleaned out once but said they won't do again under warranty).

I think my list is an unusually long one (although Terry Kennedy's saga is much worse), and you'll note that few of my problems are in the power train. The car is still a delight to drive and I'm glad I have it.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Approx. 9k miles here. The only problem my car has had is a faulty cam position sensor that was replaced under warranty. My only inconvience was my car having to be towed in to the dealership because the engine kept stalling. Also, this happened in front of the coffee shop that I visit every morning 

I'm sure it was good for a few laughs


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Here's my list of problems (2001 325Ci, Oct 2000 build, 57k miles)

door seals had to be replaced numerous times (I think 4 times on drivers side, 3 on passengers). The redesigned seals aren't much better than the older design.
sunroof shade got jammed and wouldn't close (of course during the summer)--replaced once
corner lamps fell off while driving, but the clips have been redesigned (happened only once)
window regulators replaced several times (three times on drivers side, once on passengers side)
control arm ball joints failed (I'm on set #3 right now)
the one that concerns me the most: the control arm bushings failed at around 48k miles. If I were driving on the highway when it happened, there would have been a serious accident because of lack of steering and braking control that results.

I think I have a few more problems than most people. Then again, I drive a lot more than most people so it might be a good reflection what could happen as your car gets used.

Climate also seems to affect the cars' reliability with sunny California cars tending to fare better than those in the midwest or New England

EDIT: oh yeah, the car will stall on occasion. I think the computer sometimes can't calculate the correct air/fuel mixture, in combination with the right idle speed (and there are no engine mods, not even a K&N filter).


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

My beast is 1.5 years old. She's got exactly 40000KM (25000M) on her so far. She's either a February or March 2002 production vehicle...and I have not had any mechanical problems. I mean, the wipers sucked, so I replaced those about 3 times, and finally I gave up on BMW wipers and went aftermarket.

All the brake discs and pads needed replacement, which was done. But nothing was ever mechanically wrong. The brake situation was a suggestion since they weren't fully worn out yet, but I did it anyway for the sake of safety. 

Pretty damn reliable beast.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

27K miles, no significant problems at all. :thumbup:

(Did get the sticky pedal fixed... and had the housing for the windshield sensor replaced, since it wouldn't stay together.)


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumatt said:


> Don't forget about your trip for the ignition coil...


What trip? I haven't had an ignition coil replaced.

I had one "stuttering" episode a week after I got the car, which never happened again.

:dunno:


----------



## outpost22 (Dec 29, 2003)

A common problem that I've read about is the Steptronic tranny. Mine has the Steptronic/Sliptronic issue.  My car has 800 miles.
BMW is going to replace the tranny with a new one.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

Window regulators. I've had 5 replaced so far - three under warrantee and two post warrantee. Other than that nothing major.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

apar328i said:


> Window regulators. I've had 5 replaced so far - three under warrantee and two post warrantee. Other than that nothing major.


For possible future reference, do you know offhand how much it cost to replace (parts+labor) a regulator?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmmm. I would not buy an e39 over an e46 in order to avoid electrical/electronic issues. The cars actually share a lot of electical and mechanical parts-- so they also tend to share a fair amount of issues. The e39 also had some other annoying electrical/electronic faults that the e46 did not like instument clusters losing pixels. I signed up to access BMW's online technical info system for one day a while back. 

I do think the e39 exhibits overall better "build quality". It just feels a bit more solidly built-- doors feel a bit heavier, inteior seems a bit more solid, etc. 

FWIW, my 2001 e46 325i has not had any electrical, electronic or mechanical problems. It just had a variety of rattles and squeaks that I have since solved myself with felt. I also find the door "thunk" to be a bit tinny sometimes-- and the seats are nowhere near as good as the e39s. I slightly prefer the size, looks and interior ergonomics of the e46 however. I like the steering on the 6 cylinder e39 slightly better than any e46 steering. 

So, my recommednation is to buy the e39 if you want an overall more solid feeling, more comfortable car. Don't buy it because you think it'll be more reliable than an e46--its honestly a toss up w/ either model depending on build date, options, etc. From my experience atleast, it is possible to get an e46 that doesn't have serious issues (other than some interior rattles). And, I've since realized that the one rattle which really bothers me, and that I can't seem to permanently fix (the seatbelt mount on the b pillar), is also present on most e39s and e38s i've driven (and probably even the e60 and e65 too). I also admit to having an irrational desire to buy an e39 530 sport-- but when I really think about it-- I can't justify it over my e46 325.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

elbert said:


> For possible future reference, do you know offhand how much it cost to replace (parts+labor) a regulator?


Expect to pay around $250 - $275 at the dealer. An independent might run $200 - $225. I went to the dealer because I needed a loaner car and I got a $25 coupon off their website.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

apar328i said:


> Expect to pay around $250 - $275 at the dealer.


OK, thanks :thumbup: I think I heard a slight popping noise when rolling up the window last night...


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

elbert said:


> OK, thanks :thumbup: I think I heard a slight popping noise when rolling up the window last night...


Hmm, well at least if it is your regulator it's giving you some advanced warning. My last two, both back doors, went immediately. Rolled down, would not go back up. At least the they have a two year warrantee.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

apar328i said:


> Hmm, well at least if it is your regulator it's giving you some advanced warning. My last two, both back doors, went immediately. Rolled down, would not go back up. At least the they have a two year warrantee.


I guess I've been fortunate in that regard  All the regulators I've needed would pop, then start rattling.


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

I have that rattle from the back speaker deck and a creek from the rear, drivers side wheel well when I get out of it. I know it's because it's a 5-speed and the parking break causes it but it sounds ghetto and I'm gonna get them to look at it.


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

This is my first BMW. My problem dealt with the battery continually draining on me -- it was a specific problem with 325i's built in March '03 (mine) and they finally replaced my battery and computer and I have not had a problem since. No cars are perfect, but BMWs come as close as any. :thumbup:


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

2001 330i, Build date: June 2000, 39,500 miles

Replaced both driver and passenger window regulators (2001/2002)
Replaced water pump/thermostat (2002)
Re-connect loose radio antennae (2002)
Replaced front control arm bushings (2003)
Replaced broken sunroof shade clip (2003)
Replaced cam shaft sensor (2003)
Water leak after rain in passenger footwell (Nov 2003)
Water leak again in passenger footwell (Dec 29)

All of the above were/will be fixed under warranty. 

Other minor irritants I've learned to live with: AM radio goes static when used with rear defogger, squeak from passenger side B pillar by seat belt tensioner, and rattles from cluster gauge and dash board.

After all these problems, I still have a smile on my face every time I drive my car.


----------



## Moholy (Nov 8, 2003)

For what it's worth: my early summer build 2003 325i now has almost 7k, with nary a problem yet. I just hope this post doesn't bring problems flooding in!


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Drag'nGT said:


> I have that rattle from the back speaker deck and a creek from the rear, drivers side wheel well when I get out of it. I know it's because it's a 5-speed and the parking break causes it but it sounds ghetto and I'm gonna get them to look at it.


Mine has that same exact creek when I get out.

If you can, please post what your dealer says / does to fix it.

Thanks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alpinewhite325i said:


> Mine has that same exact creek when I get out.
> 
> If you can, please post what your dealer says / does to fix it.
> 
> Thanks.


Not using the parking brake is the only way I know to "fix" it. (It's not broken)


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Oct 2003 build 330Ci:
1. trunk lid pistons make noise -- replaced by BMW -- noise returned
2. oxygen sensor triggered SES light -- cable tied down by BMW
3. right kidney keeps poping out of lock w/ clips -- not yet serviced
4. steering wheel volume-down button occasionally causes CD to skip to next track -- not yet serviced

not really a problem but ...
X. car could use an LSD (should be offered as option)


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Drag'nGT said:


> I have...a creek from the rear, drivers side wheel well when I get out of it. I know it's because it's a 5-speed and the parking break causes it but it sounds ghetto and I'm gonna get them to look at it.


Man, I have the same problem and I thought that was normal. Please keep us posted.


----------



## mscoins (Oct 11, 2003)

Build date July 03 and about 4500 miles - only problem so far was the climate control system draining my battery, which was fixed in 15 minutes.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

mwette said:


> Oct 2003 build 330Ci


Oops! Oct 2002 build (2003 MY)


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

BlackChrome said:


> Man, I have the same problem and I thought that was normal. Please keep us posted.


Check this out: rear suspension problem fixed


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

mwette said:


> Check this out: rear suspension problem fixed


Print! I'm taking that with me to the dealership on Jan. 9th. When I called to set up a repair date (since I need a loaner) I asked what they thought it could be, all they could think caused the noise was the e-brake. They'll have the car for a day looking into fixing this problem and my rear speaker deck. I wonder what kind of loaner car I get?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

Drag'nGT said:


> I wonder what kind of loaner car I get?


Hopefully better than the one I got the last time: 2003 Chevy Astro van.


----------



## tspanos (Dec 30, 2003)

*BMW Warranty*



3stheshznit said:


> i have a 330ci and mine has 80,000 miles on it and i havent had alot of problems well i had a problem for the first time last week i was sittin in the car and it was running and all of a sudden the low battery light came on not to mention i had just purchased a optima battery for 200 for the car two days before and the car just shut off and the sh........ wouldnt start for one whole day. i tried to jump it that didnt help. so the next day it started i took it to the shop and when i tried to show them the problem the sh........... kept starting and since then which it was two weeks ago i havent had a problem with it since. (weird i know) long drawn out story, till this day i still dont know what was wrong i think it was a computer glitch. but if this has happen to anyone dont forget to mention what the problem was just in case it happens to me again. by the way i know where you can buy a extended warranty for 885 bucks 2year or 24,000 miles if your under 100,000 miles, that for those of you that are afraid of running into problems. i have the warranty now and like i said i have 80,000 miles so it will last me till i hit 24,000 miles or 2years which by then i will have sold it and bought a new one. if you need more details on it let me know ill tell you were to go to get it.


I have a 2000 328Ci coupe and my car still has a warranty for another year or 2, but i bring my car in for little problems here and there and EVERYTHING is under warranty. It is great. But im afraid of my car in 2006 with no warranty. Do these extended warranties cover everything still? And where did you get your extended warranty? Warranties are definitely nice!


----------



## Drag'nGT (Oct 22, 2003)

BlackChrome said:


> Hopefully better than the one I got the last time: 2003 Chevy Astro van.


Ouch! I'll be like  if they give me something like that.



tspanos said:


> I have a 2000 328Ci coupe and my car still has a warranty for another year or 2, but i bring my car in for little problems here and there and EVERYTHING is under warranty. It is great. But im afraid of my car in 2006 with no warranty. Do these extended warranties cover everything still? And where did you get your extended warranty? Warranties are definitely nice!


Extended warranties are an extra $2,000+ depending on when you purchase it. That's what they told me. I baby my car so much I hope I don't need it.


----------



## alpinewhite325i (Jan 20, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Not using the parking brake is the only way I know to "fix" it. (It's not broken)


It may not be "broken", but it definitley isn't performing correctly.

Did your dealer tell you that?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

alpinewhite325i said:


> It may not be "broken", but it definitley isn't performing correctly.
> 
> Did your dealer tell you that?


No. I never raised the issue with my dealer, 'cause I don't really have a problem with it. :dunno:


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, after a year and 32,000+ miles on Karl Bimmer (325i), I've experienced:

- Bad Ignition Coil 3 (at 4 months; promptly fixed, never another 
problem)
- H/K driver's door speaker static (intermittent)
- Brake pads replaced at 29,000 miles (but this is normal)
- I must have hit a curb (don't remember), but recently noticed a 
bulge in my right rear tire (I check the pressure every 2 weeks or 
so); replaced both rear tires with Fulda's; will probably replace
the front tires soon because there's only about another 8,000 
miles left (this is about 3-4 months for moi) 
- Last winter, I experienced a very occasional sticky clutch pedal
when it was cold (defined by Southern Californians as "any temp 
below 50 degrees in the morning"  ); this winter, haven't had a 
problem)
- Intermittently, when I turn the car off, the left front and rear
lights stay on :dunno: 

I've had mostly Toyotas - but I wouldn't trade my Bimmer (well, unless it was a 530, 6-Series or M3 :bigpimp: ) - yes, it has its idiosyncracies, but they can't be all that bad if I've put over 30,000 miles in one year on the car! :thumbup:


----------



## tspanos (Dec 30, 2003)

*3 series problems*



car_for_mom said:


> Well, after a year and 32,000+ miles on Karl Bimmer (325i), I've experienced:
> 
> - Bad Ignition Coil 3 (at 4 months; promptly fixed, never another
> problem)
> ...


I haven't experienced any abnormal problems with my 2000 328ci. I love the car, and treat it really good. Only thing is scheduled brakes, and actually my H/K stereo is making that same static noise! I have an appointment on monday at the dealer for it. I actually have a tiptronic, but i heard about that sticky clutch in bimmers.


----------



## Ashe too (Dec 22, 2001)

After 3 E46 cars, I've only had a few problems. I've probably had to do unscheduled service 3 or 4 times in response to service recalls of one sort or another. Then, on the '99 323, there was a clunking sound coming from the front end and they replaced the lower control arms, but it took a few visits to the dealer to get the problem properly diagnosed. On my '04 330i, I will soon take it in for service to get a few exterior and interior trim pieces replaced and a couple of other quibbles addressed. Whatever problems I've had were piddly and getting service has been less inconvenient than in the previous 7 Hondas I owned between 1978 and 1998, mainly because with BMW I always get a loaner car.


----------



## swirlyeyedrurou (Oct 8, 2003)

paulg said:


> Strongly considering a 325 or 330 and keep bumping into BMW mechanics from dealerships (won't say from which dealer as i don't want to get anyone in touble) who tell me the 3 series cars are plagued with electrical problems and assorted glitches. Another mechanic who does trannies said the same thing and said I should get a 530 instead.
> 
> - Consumer Report's customers give the 3 series cars a low reliability rating - They also (to their credit) love the ride.
> 
> ...


Yeah..I've had quite a few. I got my 325i in Sept. 2002. Had about 1000 miles on it when my engine, I guess stalled on me. Had to be towed in because car could not accelerate at all (my service tech told me the car went into "limp mode")and almost all of my warning lights came on. They didn't really tell me the problem but it was related to DME. They fixed it, whatever it was. Then two weeks later, at 1300 miles, it happens again. They checked throttle housing and all my connectors and wiring, etc. Got it back...it was fine for 2 months and it happens again at 2300. EML, Brake, DSC lights came on. got it towed..again. And then they just took my car apart and started replacing parts. Now at about 10,000 miles, the engine stalled again (I suspect electronics...but if you all would prove me wrong I would be forever grateful since my service tech doesn't seem to know whats going on). But i turned off the engine and restarted the car and it was just fine. 

But all in all....the E46 is an AWESOME car...and I wouldn't trade it in for anything other than another 3 series or an M3


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

bls said:


> And there's the common complaint about the way the HVAC system allows smelly mold to grow.
> 
> My dealership (since you're local: Claridge's in Fremont) has been great about fixing all of these under warranty (except for the keyless entry, which they can't reproduce; and the A/C smell, which they cleaned out once but said they won't do again under warranty).


I've had great luck by running my fan (no A/C) for the last few minutes of drives home each day. Should I have to, no, but it is an effective work around.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

Drag'nGT said:


> I have that rattle from the back speaker deck and a creek from the rear, drivers side wheel well when I get out of it. I know it's because it's a 5-speed and the parking break causes it but it sounds ghetto and I'm gonna get them to look at it.


You can try cleaning up the drums similar to how you would bed in pads by slowing the car with the Handbrake only from around 30 mph down to 5 mph 3 to 6 times, then driving around for a while before using the hand brake again. I've had good luck stopping the creaking sound for a few months at a time that way.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

blkonblk330i said:


> 2001 330i, Build date: June 2000, 39,500 miles
> 
> Other minor irritants I've learned to live with: AM radio goes static when used with rear defogger, squeak from passenger side B pillar by seat belt tensioner, and rattles from cluster gauge and dash board.
> 
> After all these problems, I still have a smile on my face every time I drive my car.


I believe that am static qualifies you for a new (or recon) control head under a service bulletin. Check out the Sirious DIY over in audio upgrades.


----------



## wrwicky (Jan 17, 2003)

car_for_mom said:


> Well, after a year and 32,000+ miles on Karl Bimmer (325i), I've experienced:
> 
> - Intermittently, when I turn the car off, the left front and rear
> lights stay on :dunno:
> ...


Car for Mom,
I think that is the parking light feature. If you place the turn signal stalk up or down after turning off the car the parking lights on that side will stay illuminated. I guess to keep our cars from being hit in narrow Euro streets and alleys.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

wrwicky said:


> Car for Mom,
> I think that is the parking light feature. If you place the turn signal stalk up or down after turning off the car the parking lights on that side will stay illuminated. I guess to keep our cars from being hit in narrow Euro streets and alleys.


Ah! Thanks for the info - I'll test it out!


----------



## RichNY (Jan 19, 2002)

*Sad story*

I've had my '99 328i for just over 5 years (only 50k miles, though). So far, only fairly minor problems over the years:

- ABS light on intermittently - needed new sensor once, went away with no codes other times.
- Airbag light on at 1 year old - wiring harness replaced
- Sunroof cover jammed
- Passenger-side water leaks three times
- New brake pads and front rotors @ 30k miles
- Occasional strangeness from the climate control system, but haven't had the dealer look at it.
- New battery needed at 45k miles/4.5 years

That's not too bad for five years, overall. Engine/handling are still as sweet as ever.

Now, though, the ABS light came on and stayed on (along with the ASC light). I brought it in to have that fixed along with the passenger-side water leak thing (again). Anyway, the dealer called and said that the ABS pump and ASC controller both needed to be replaced to the tune of...get this...$2400!!! :yikes:

Normally, that means time to trade the car in for me. I had planned to keep it another year or two but with the $2400 now, plus probably new brake pads and the 60k service coming up along with anything else that breaks it seems like a LOT of money to maintain things. Problem is, with a house and kids now I can't afford a new BMW, so it's off to the Mazda dealer to look at the 6 or maybe Acura to see the TSX. The Mazda dealer isn't discounting trade-in for the ABS light, so out the door I'd get a loaded 6 (and four year warranty) for about $6.5k total outlay. Nice car, granted, but it's so sad. Front-wheel drive.  Maybe I'll just fix it...

Does anyone have a '99 or '00 model with 50k+ miles on it? Any major problems? I saw the post on the 330 with over 80k miles, and that was pretty positive, but that's a much newer car.


----------



## Moholy (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a dealer price; have you priced the repair at an independent shop? I'd certainly try that before buying a Mazda!


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

RichNY said:


> I've had my '99 328i for just over 5 years (only 50k miles, though). So far, only fairly minor problems over the years:
> 
> - ABS light on intermittently - needed new sensor once, went away with no codes other times.
> - Airbag light on at 1 year old - wiring harness replaced
> ...


I have a '99 328i that is just shy of 60K miles. As I said in an earlier post about the only consistent problem I have had with the car is window regulators. I just had back brakes put on last week. The front brakes, rotors, etc... were replaced at 30K miles as part of a front end shimy TSB. I had to replace my bettery at around the two year point, the heat in Phoenix is really hard on batteries. Other that those things not much else has gone wrong.


----------



## RichNY (Jan 19, 2002)

Moholy said:


> That's a dealer price; have you priced the repair at an independent shop? I'd certainly try that before buying a Mazda!


Yup - came out about 20% cheaper - $2000. However, I'm not sure I want an independent shop doing this level of work on the car especially since most of them have very little experience with the E46. Changing a battery, basic maintenance, etc. is fine, but this seems like a dealer thing to me.


----------



## prel415 (Mar 10, 2003)

*2004 330ci issues*

I took delivery of my car in late May and currently have around 5K miles on it.

So far I've had two issues with the car:

1 IHKA battery problem (corrected quickly by dealer)

2. Oil Leak coming from the rear . . . (rear differentials), brought my car into the dealer yesterday and got a Hyundai Accent as a loaner. Get word that they're going to be overnighting a new gasket over to be replaced. Has anyone here heard of this problem. I'll keep you all posted once I get my car back.


----------



## XKxRome0ox (Mar 3, 2003)

2001 325i with 55,000+ miles
built 5/2001, took delivery 7/2001

yes, i drive a lot

-i've had the car just stall on me in the middle of the road or parking lot 3 times... dealer never had an explanation for me why it happened...
-had the same turn signal bulbs burn out several times... don't know if they replaced my socket as well... or just replaced bulbs each time
-"service engine soon" light came on at 50,500 miles ... right after my warranty is over... i haven't taken it in yet because i feel like it's just a ploy to take my money
-low oil light keeps flashing on and off!!!!!! really annoying. i checked the oil level and it's fine... i've even added half a quart of oil... but the light keeps coming on randomly... stays on for a few seconds.. then turns off again

anyone experience the oil light problem like mine?


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

XKxRome0ox said:


> 2001 325i with 55,000+ miles
> built 5/2001, took delivery 7/2001
> 
> -low oil light keeps flashing on and off!!!!!! really annoying. i checked the oil level and it's fine... i've even added half a quart of oil... but the light keeps coming on randomly... stays on for a few seconds.. then turns off again
> ...


I notice that when I shut off the engine and release the clutch simultaneously (usually when in a hurry), the oil light will come on. Oil light goes out when I turn the key to position 2 and then back to 0. But this doesn't occur when I keep the clutch depressed until after shutting off the engine. :dunno:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I've got an 05/2001 build 325i. The only problems i've had are:
-B pillar rattle--mostly cured w/ felt but still comes and goes
-sqeaks from C pillars and rear shelf-- cured w/ felt
-5 in "325" emblem came unglued--- strange one, eh?
-rattle from left part of dash or lower driver's door that seemed to cure itself within a few months of owning the car
-whining differential-- fixed w/ butyl tape insulation Service bulletin
-find the seats uncomfortable after about an hour-- sort of fixed by adding a lumbar support

But really no electronic or mechanical problems. Never uses a drop of oil or coolant-- always starts and runs and shifts smoothly. I know I'm due for a: camshaft sensor failure or window regulator failure any day now though.

I had lots of alignment problems related to a steering retrofit i had-- but I can't really blame the car for that.


----------



## NewBmwGuy (Sep 19, 2002)

paulg said:


> Strongly considering a 325 or 330 and keep bumping into BMW mechanics from dealerships (won't say from which dealer as i don't want to get anyone in touble) who tell me the 3 series cars are plagued with electrical problems and assorted glitches. Another mechanic who does trannies said the same thing and said I should get a 530 instead.
> 
> - Consumer Report's customers give the 3 series cars a low reliability rating - They also (to their credit) love the ride.
> 
> ...


I have a 2002. All I can tell you about is my car. I haven't had ANY problems except the following, which really aren't problems in my mind.

1. Notchy shifting on cold morning start-ups. Can't really explain this but once the car warms up, no problems. I notice this when the temp seems to be below 45F.

2. Radio reception isn't the best. I live in a hilly area, though, and I have this problem with all my cars. Just seems to be a bit worse with my 3er.

3. Moonroof interior slide shade doesn't exactly move fluidly. If I open the moonroof, the shade moves fine. It's just awkward pulling it back to the closed position, but it does work. Just feels kind of cheap.

Other than that, the car has been flawless. I haven't complained about these three items to the dealer because I didn't find them complain-worthy.

Good luck


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

robg said:


> I've got an 05/2001 build 325i. The only problems i've had are:
> -B pillar rattle--mostly cured w/ felt but still comes and goes
> -sqeaks from C pillars and rear shelf-- cured w/ felt
> -5 in "325" emblem came unglued--- strange one, eh?
> ...


I have a 2002 330i and the car just started with the minor rattles 2 weeks ago. 
I'm not sure what is meant by a C or B pillar, however, oddly I get my rattle coming from the moonroof area. It could also be the domelight area near the moonroof. It also seems to come and go, but it starts mainly on certain turns.


----------



## gray330 (Feb 21, 2002)

I have a 2001 330i. After 2 1/2 years of driving and racking up 80,000 miles, I have had only two problems:

1. The bi-xenons needed adjusting
2. The left turn signal bulb failed


----------



## Cadetdrivr (Apr 27, 2002)

FWIW, after 18 months and ~18K miles, I have been to the dealer ONCE for the 15K service...and that was just an inspection and oil change. There were NO other issues. (Knock on wood.) My other service visits have been to an independant shop for an oil change and swapping the snow tires each season.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

jk330i said:


> I have a 2002 330i and the car just started with the minor rattles 2 weeks ago.
> I'm not sure what is meant by a C or B pillar, however, oddly I get my rattle coming from the moonroof area. It could also be the domelight area near the moonroof. It also seems to come and go, but it starts mainly on certain turns.


Pull off the cover to the interior motion detector (just behind the moonroof) and check the wiring harness to the detector. I had a rattle coming from the harness as it vibrated against the roof liner. Wrapped a little foam stuff around it and that took care of the rattle.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jk330i said:


> I have a 2002 330i and the car just started with the minor rattles 2 weeks ago.
> I'm not sure what is meant by a C or B pillar, however, oddly I get my rattle coming from the moonroof area. It could also be the domelight area near the moonroof. It also seems to come and go, but it starts mainly on certain turns.


I'd try a little Gummipfledge on the moonroof seals.


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> I'd try a little Gummipfledge on the moonroof seals.


How much are dealers charging for the Gummipfledge?

I mght try harness and foam suggestion. thanks.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jk330i said:


> How much are dealers charging for the Gummipfledge?


Don't remember... I had a moonroof clunk/rattle at about 12,000 miles... told the dealer, they gummipfledged, and the sound went away.

Figuring it would come back pretty soon, I bought a tube for the inevitable return. Now at 28,000, and it's still quiet. Haven't even opened the tube yet.

:dunno:


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

No Gummipfledge here, but for a quick fix you think KY would work? :angel:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

jk330i said:


> No Gummipfledge here, but for a quick fix you think KY would work? :angel:


If it's petroleum-based, it's probably even worse for the seals than the silicone in the Gummipfledge.


----------



## AndDown (Jun 17, 2003)

jk330i said:


> How much are dealers charging for the Gummipfledge?
> 
> I mght try harness and foam suggestion. thanks.


Just bought a tube yesterday while waiting for my oil change - was $7 something (threw away my receipt). Had a 15% discount on top of that for being a BMWCCA member. It's listed in the catalog as "Rubber care".


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Just added to my 34,000 mile 325i's rather long list of repairs.

December- water pump and belt tensioner replaced.
February- air and heater blower motor replaced.

One good thing I'm covered under the warranty, and I have received 5 rating service from my dealer.


----------

